# Disk 4 of 4 keeps dropping / lost device



## Quadgnim (Aug 23, 2013)

[size=-1][Split off due to hijacking. -- Mod.][/size]

I have a quadcore AMD with 8 GB of RAM and 4 x 2 TB Seagate drives. Drive 4 keeps dropping with a lost device message. If I reboot it comes back, but then I lose it again apparently whenever there's a load on the system. Reading the previous post some feel it could be a power supply issue? This particular box has a 450 W supply, which isn't huge, but it's only four drives, onboard video, three NIC's plus one onboard NIC. It's a home lab, so I'm trying to keep the electric bill down. Could this be a power issue? I've already replaced the drive and cables to no avail. I'm starting to think it is power but looking for other thoughts?  

I'm running FreeNAS 9.1

It's always drive 4 that drops (ada3)

Thanks all.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2013)

What brand and model is the power supply?  Many claim to be rated far beyond what they can actually provide, and even if not overrated can provide noisy, ripply power.  Seasonic supplies are good.  Most recently I've been trying a Rosewill Capstone 450 (actually a Super Flower) Gold Plus with good results.  High efficiency, lower heat.


----------



## Quadgnim (Aug 23, 2013)

It has to be a real cheap supply, the case and supply were a bundle for a whopping $40 from Tigerdirect:

Thermaltake VM54521N2U V2 ATX Mid Tower Case - ATX, Micro ATX, 450 W PSU, 3x Ext 5.25", 1x Ext 3.5", 6x Int 3.5", 2x Front USB 2.0 Ports
MPN:  VM54521N2U

If I change it out what should I get, a good 450, or maybe jump to a 650 (which I'm sure is overkill)?

Also, what are the chances it's a flaky SATA port on the motherboard? It's always the same drive going out.  I've already changed the drive and the cable. Maybe I should flip flop the power with another drive and see if it follows the power or the port.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2013)

Swapping the cables would be a good test.  Do one at a time to see if it's the power or signal cable.  It could be a bad power connector, too.


----------

